# Did I make a mistake?



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

02-08-2009 San Luis Pass
Approx. 50" bull red REAL HEAVY
Some have said I should have had it mounted.
I tried to release it, but it bellied up.
Gave it to a dozen hungry Mexicans who were very grateful.







Sorry about pic quality, cheap phone.
Only second time salt water fishing since I moved back to Texas last June.


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> 02-08-2009 San Luis Pass
> Approx. 50" bull red REAL HEAVY
> Some have said I should have had it mounted.
> I tried to release it, but it bellied up.
> ...


NOTHING BETTER THAN GIVING AWAY FISH.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

isnt there a saying saying about feeding strays?? Nice fish!!


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I dont see anything wrong with it, especially if they were hungry. I, myself, wouldnt eat a bull... I HOPE U TAGGED IT. =)


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

I placed it back in the water to revive, they retrieved it.
I informed them they needed to tag it.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Back to the issue, don't worry about it if you want a fish mount there's fiber glass replicas you can have made up and they look real, just tell them the length. But as far as the wieght going to a record or something, just enjoy the fact that it was your personal best. There's people on this forum that have length to weight ratio numbers on different fish, maybe they'll chime in and give it to you, at least you'll have a ball park number on it.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Good job green to you


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Length times girth squared divided by 800 will give a pretty close estimate of weight.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Good job!!! It is better to give it a way than putting back in the water to go to waste.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks all.
It is the largest of any species i've caught and my second red(the first was 16").


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

KILT610 said:


> Length times girth squared divided by 800 will give a pretty close estimate of weight.


 Thanks... that's a good rule to remember


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Hell of a fish. That's great that you gave it to someone that could eat it. I love to catch bulls at the pass.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

That's a hell of a redfish. Don't expect to catch one that big for a while, unless you've just got great luck.

Skin mounts for large fish pretty much aren't done. Call your taxidermist and give him a length, girth, approximate weight, and (if you had a good one) a picture, and he'll whip one out for you.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

I've caught many redfish but never broke the 50" mark. Have a replica made and look at it like the other guys said. You've got bragging rights and you fed some hungry folks at the same time. 

Heckuva Red.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Glad you shared the bounty of the sea with a family. They may not remeber your name but they will tell the story of your generosity for years. And the kids will remember it for life.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

I have seen them make soup out of Jack Crevalle....


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

Wedge said:


> I have seen them make soup out of Jack Crevalle....


...............MMMMMM.................YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Good For You*

Giving away fish to those a bit less fortunate does the heart good.

I recall a neighbor back in the 60's in Pearland who had a magnificent mount of 2 redfish, both of which were either over 50" or over 50 lbs each (can't remember as I was young). They were mounted on driftwood and hung over the fireplace - stunning mount.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

KILT610 said:


> Length times girth squared divided by 800 will give a pretty close estimate of weight.


Nice 2812.5# Redfish

Assuming 30' girth and 50' length = 1500 squared = 225000/800 = 2812.5

Very nice catch, and man you are strong.


----------



## Redfish (Dec 27, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> Nice 2812.5# Redfish
> 
> Assuming 30' girth and 50' length = 1500 squared = 225000/800 = 2812.5
> 
> Very nice catch, and man you are strong.


Nice 50 feet 3k lbs fish!


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice fish, big bull always pull hard for ya. Congrats!


----------



## ejbroker (Nov 24, 2008)

seems like someone needs to work on their math skills.
go back over the formula with your numbers.
50 x (30x30) = 45000 / 800 = 56.25 lbs


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Ya'll are interpreting the formula wrong... It's not (L x G) squared / 800...

the formula is L x (G x G) / 800, which in this case would equal 56.25 lbs.

nice fish...

ok ej beat me to it


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

essayons75 said:


> Nice 2812.5# Redfish
> 
> Assuming 30' girth and 50' length = 1500 squared = 225000/800 = 2812.5
> 
> Very nice catch, and man you are strong.


Never seen a 50' redfish thats 30' in circumfrence....lol....

Actually the formula should be ( Girth of fish x 2= x Length= divided by 800....that will get you pretty close.

So.. 30" x 30" = 900 x 50" = 45000 divided by 800 = 56.25lbs


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Real nice catch! 

I'm glad a group of Mexicans were able to eat it.

Fresh Fish Tacos with Spagetti Noodles...Yum Yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> 50 x (30x30) = 45000 / 800 = 56.25 lbs


sumin ain't right with those numbers....a 50" red that weighs 56 pounds would look like a blimp. did someone just make up a 30" girth???? I didn't see that the fisherman posted the girth measurement...


----------



## fishchess (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.rodnreel.com/fishcharts/FishCharts.asp for the mathematically challenged fisherman.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well ... it's better to never look back ... !

But if you want the name of a guy who does an awesome replica ... let me know. He did my 29" trout last year ... you should see this thing on the wall ... ! And it was cheap too.


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

thats one h### of a red!!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for all. My adrenaline was pumping so bad I didn't think to measure the girth.
Best guess from memory is 28"-29", It was thick. I have been a c&r bass fisherman for so long I didn't even consider keeping it, but I won't discard any fish that won't swim away on it's own either.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Congrats on a beast....


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

*good job*



FishinFoolFaron said:


> Thanks all.
> It is the largest of any species i've caught and my second red(the first was 16").


good job. atleast it didn't go to waste. sometimes it hard to get them to swim off after a good fight. you will catch many more.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

eyeballing it I'd say 51.736 lbs... congrats, Nice Fish!!!!!!!


----------



## Skitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Faron: Pm on the way.


----------

